# Building Custom KK Lids?



## Cavedweller (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't like the poor visibility that KK lids provide, but they're the only clear plastic containers I can find in larger sizes. Has anyone ever tried making a custom lid? 

The best I can think of is cutting out most of the top, but leaving the clip-on "frame", and putting a piece of clear acrylic into it. On the other hand, it would be easier to use simple slab of acrylic with airholes, if I could find suitable clips for it.


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 23, 2015)

I think you're on to something by cutting the top out and leaving a lip on the lid to glue acrylic to. That would looks pretty clean and nice if you do it right. I may take a shot at it... Do you ventilate the sides of the Kritter keepers at all?


----------



## Cavedweller (Jan 23, 2015)

If you figure out a clean way to cut up the plastic, let me know! That's the part I'm struggling with. 

I don't. Should I? KKs can have too much ventilation already, I cover em with plastic wrap for my millipedes.


----------



## samatwwe (Jan 23, 2015)

I was thinking of using my dremel with a cutting wheel. I think it would make a clean cut if I find out the right speed. The only thing I don't like about KK's is the top ventilation. I like cross ventilation. You could do this acrylic top and add holes on the sides for cross ventilation to make a nice subtable enclosure.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jan 24, 2015)

If you can work that out please let me know! I've had a few sheets of acrylic sitting around for 2 years because I couldn't figure out how to cut them. The cross ventilation is a good idea, I'd be afraid to try it with anything but a soldering iron because such large pieces of acrylic are sure to be brittle.


----------



## Mello (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's custom KK's. Just cut 1/4" acrylic to the length and width of top. Then cut the piece to give a little edge for the hinges to go on. There's this neat acrylic bonding stuff that works wonders, (brand is scigrip weld on #3 acrylics). Use a hole saw to drill vent holes 1-2" diameter or just drill holes anywhere with a regular drill. Pretty easy and look really nice. 

Oh and for clean cutting acrylic, you can cut up to 1/4" with the acrylic cutting tool available at Home Depot. Just use a long thick ruler to hold it steady and apply pressure when you slide the tool. After a few good drags on the acrylic you should be able to turn it upside down and snap it.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry I took so long to see this, this is great! This is exactly the sort of thing I had in mind.

Thank you so much for the instructions. You didn't have any sort of trouble with cracking when you used the hole saw? I think I'd stick with just drilled airholes, myself. I don't trust Ts with wire screen. 

Acrylic cutter? You mean this sort of thing, right. I've tried them on more than one occasion, I'm just not strong enough to snap the acrylic, even when I put all my weight on it. I'll have to figure something else out. Or enlist a stronger friend to help, I guess.


----------



## Mello (Apr 5, 2015)

I actually had more issues with cracking trying to do little holes all over vs the hole saw on the Kk itself, but with the right technique im sure the drilled holes can go smoothly. 

And yes, acrylic cutter like that. I can't find mine to take a picture but I got it at Home Depot right above the sheets of acrylic. Maybe try using both edges of it to see which one produces the plastic-y smell when you do a drag. That's how I know I'm getting a deep enough scrape to snap it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks! Mello, what sort of lock did you use to hold the lid shut?


----------



## Mello (Apr 10, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171139813278 

These bad boys! If that link doesn't work just search on eBay "acrylic hasp".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 18, 2015)

I tried cutting my own plexiglass again and it was a humiliating comedy of errors, luckily I found a hardware store that cut the pieces for me. I'm waiting for the hasps, hinges, and acrylic solvent to come in the mail now. I'm really excited to build these and I'll post photos when they're done. Thank you so much Mello!


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 20, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> I tried cutting my own plexiglass again and it was a humiliating comedy of errors, luckily I found a hardware store that cut the pieces for me. I'm waiting for the hasps, hinges, and acrylic solvent to come in the mail now. I'm really excited to build these and I'll post photos when they're done. Thank you so much Mello!


im sure you cant top mine.. i cut GLASS and it almost fit in the tip of my 10g.. with a few jags.. which i kinda liked it made it hold in place more.. but a few spots needed filed... well.. i was lazy so gently kept hitting it with the end of my glass cuter and got most of them to fit in well.. and the last little "tooth" i needed to chip.. i hit just perfect and... cracked the glass pretty much diagnally in half... ouch... what a waist of 10buks of glass and 5 in a cutter lmaoo  i do acrylic tho.. but found out the hard  way iv got to cut it more times then i think and then try to break it.. or i end up with the same diagnal crack lmao...i actually wasnt paying attention as i watched tv and ended up "scoring" all the way through a 1/8" plastic sheet right to the table top.. that was.. tireing actually and annoying lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh ouch, that sucks! 

I think I _can_ top it though. When I was a kid I was trying to cut some plexiglass for a shrimp tank and it cracked down the middle and went flying, slashed my wrist. I'm really lucky that it was super shallow or I coulda been in bad shape. I'm even more lucky it wasn't glass! 

To add injury to injury, in the end the shrimp tank leaked and all my shrimp died :'(


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 20, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> Oh ouch, that sucks!
> 
> I think I _can_ top it though. When I was a kid I was trying to cut some plexiglass for a shrimp tank and it cracked down the middle and went flying, slashed my wrist. I'm really lucky that it was super shallow or I coulda been in bad shape. I'm even more lucky it wasn't glass!
> 
> To add injury to injury, in the end the shrimp tank leaked and all my shrimp died :'(


oh well.. if were going to THAT level... i tried to break glass for a CRS tank, and i layed my hand parallel to the crack so i can put more weight on it... and when i bent.. it broke.. along the crack... and it went from my last thumb knuckle, up diagnally to my elbow... aaand that was my first DIY stitches XDmissed all vitals but as it went further up the arm the deeper it got o.0 good thing im a big boy n not a twig XD

but back on topic.. mello did give me a farily good idea on how i might wish to modify my reptile keeper thats super long for arboreals XD


----------



## Cavedweller (May 1, 2015)

Oh OUCH, thats hardcore! 

I finished gluing lids for two tanks, now I'm just waiting two days for the solvent to cure all the way. This stuff is amazing Mello, thanks for the tip! I'll post photos once the tanks have occupants. Gonna pick up some more KKs to make lids for too. This custom lid is a total gamechanger for me.


----------



## Cavedweller (May 5, 2015)

First tank completed! 










Does this look like enough ventilation? It has about 40 1/4" airholes. 

My A. reversum was NOT happy happy about being rehoused, she's exploring as I post though. The top layer of the sub is dry, but she's staying strictly to the walls, so maybe it's still too damp for her liking. If she doesn't come down after a day I'll put her back in her old tank and let this one dry out more.


----------



## pyro fiend (May 6, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> First tank completed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good tho i would let her stay they take weeks to adjust sometimes id leave her be the rehouse was for her good not yours xp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 6, 2015)

I wonder if she's so unhappy about the new tank because I'm trying a new sub? This is the first time I've used a topsoil/peat/cocofiber mix instead of just straight cocofiber.


----------



## pyro fiend (May 6, 2015)

Shell get over it lol again just my $0.02

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 7, 2015)

I sent somebody step by step instructions on how to build one of these. Should I take some photos next time I make one and write up a little how-to?


----------



## viper69 (May 8, 2015)

I'd write and upload pics Cave, it looks quite nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (May 9, 2015)

Cool...

Kind of happy I ran across this post
'Cause I've been debating between having a plexiglass / acrylic enclosures made like the vertical ones you see for arboreal Ts
But a horizontal one with the door on top
Or
Trying to do something like this with a med KK for my pede

Mind me asking about how much it cost you for supplies (piece of acrylic hinges glue etc...)

Looks nice & hope you spider ends up enjoying it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 10, 2015)

I think the whole sheet of plexiglass was like $27, i got 4 medium lids and 2 large ones out of it. The bottle of SciGrip was $8 (I have tons leftover), I got a 12 pack of hinges for $6, I think the 6 pack of hasps was $9. I already had the power drill and sandpaper lying around, I picked up some black oxide bits for a few dollars. So enough supplies for 6 enclosures will run you about 50 bucks not counting tools or the KKs themselves (or shipping costs).

The way Mello and I built them can be used horizontal or vertical, it just depends on the placement of the airholes. 

Are you talking about a millipede or a centipede? I'm not sure I'd trust a centipede with this sort of lid to be honest. But I'm considering building some millipede tanks using this method, but with screened airholes like Mello's tanks.

Edit: Alright, I have one tank left to build, I'll take photos for a guide whenever I get around to making it.


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (May 12, 2015)

Thanks For The Reply...

Looking to get / build one for a Centipede




Cavedweller said:


> I think the whole sheet of plexiglass was like $27, i got 4 medium lids and 2 large ones out of it. The bottle of SciGrip was $8 (I have tons leftover), I got a 12 pack of hinges for $6, I think the 6 pack of hasps was $9. I already had the power drill and sandpaper lying around, I picked up some black oxide bits for a few dollars. So enough supplies for 6 enclosures will run you about 50 bucks not counting tools or the KKs themselves (or shipping costs).
> 
> The way Mello and I built them can be used horizontal or vertical, it just depends on the placement of the airholes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cavedweller (May 13, 2015)

DETHCHEEZ said:


> Thanks For The Reply...
> 
> Looking to get / build one for a Centipede


I've never kept centipedes, but if you wanted to put one in this sort of tank I'd put at least two latches on it just to make sure they can't squeeze out through the crack. Someone with actual experience will have to chime in on how well that would work.


----------



## Zymotic (May 13, 2015)

Awesome job, Cavedweller! It looks really professional. 

When you make another you should do a step-by-step guide so others can re-create this design with little error.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 14, 2015)

Zymotic said:


> Awesome job, Cavedweller! It looks really professional.
> 
> When you make another you should do a step-by-step guide so others can re-create this design with little error.


Thanks! I assure you they're not nearly as professional looking in person though, hahaha. That's the plan. Assuming nothing comes up, I'll start working on the last tank and take photos tonight. 

Should I make a separate thread for the guide?


----------

